# HAGRS tours



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it has been mentioned that there is no tour planned during HAGRS. However, one of the purposes of a show is to get new folks into the hobby. Another is to get to look at other layouts.



I don't want to ask for a formal tour, but if there were even a few folks that could take a morning or afternoon for an open house for folks to drift in and out for a few hours, I'm sure there are some who would take you up on it. I'd say that it doesn't need to be a "show quality" layout, or even completed. Just enough to make a train run, sort of. Seeing a layout under construction is a high point for me and I'm sure others.

Just a thought.

Michael


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The local club, Kansas City Garden Railroad Society had their garden tour on June 7,8, 208 They did it then so they would be free to come and enjoy the show. The club will have a module layout at the show and will be running trains. I suggest you talk with them when you arrive and maybe some would be willing to show off their railroads at home. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the local club could bring scrap books of the different RRs so others can see whats in the area. 

I know I had heard way back that a RR club had tours, but all the RRs looked alike because they was all planned by the same guy.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Just drop by our club module and there will probably be some photo albums of some of the local layouts.


----------

